

Facebook & Twitter down? - philco
http://www.facebook.com
http://www.twitter.com - I get a page with the following text on it "www.weblogsinc.com"<p>and on Facebook.com I get 404 not found...?
======
jacobr
<http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/facebook.com>

~~~
philco
Yeah, both twitter and facebook are down for me, oh well. Palo Alto, CA

------
ColinWright
Fine for me - using both without a problem. UK.

